# Fishin' pliers



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

So, what pliers are you using/recommend and what ones to stay away from...under $100
Why?


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I have a pair of Danco pliers that live in my center console and never get rinsed off that seem to be holding up well that were very affordable.
A little too large for me to want to keep on a belt though.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I use the 3tand pliers. Very lightweight and they don't rust. Have a great warranty.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

GG34 said:


> I use the 3tand pliers. Very lightweight and they don't rust. Have a great warranty.


http://www.3-tand.com/reels


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Boone angled needle nose pliers. Only about 15 bucks. They work great on big and small fish alike, don't flex, and you won't hate yourself if you drop them over the side. Really work great on getting out hooks deep in the mouth.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Old school Manley pliers.


----------



## CFLbandit (Jul 8, 2019)

I have had a old set of bass pro pliers i got as a gift. have had them for 5 years with no issues. I wash them after every trip. But if i were to buy a new pair i would go Danco for the price and quality.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

A little bit more, but I'm liking my Premio titanium pliers (from Danco). Wear them on my belt with a lanyard so no threat of going overboard.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Danco is good peeps, help out the community and make a good plier.


----------



## Mountolive (Mar 21, 2016)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/manley-super-pliers-w-custom-leather-sheath.71234/#post-656594


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Whatever brand you choose look at the jaws when fully closed to make sure they actually close all the way. Most of them have a gap you can see through when close and don't grip thinner line.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Danco is about the best value going. We are pretty hard on pliers and both sets of ours is still going strong. Their sheath is pretty crappy though.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Ive been using the Mustad, pliers from wallyworld, or the KVD pliers which i believe are also a mustad product. Been using them for three years in fresh and saltwater and i do not take care of them... little to no corrosion


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

I use my spyderco knife more than my pliers.clips tag ends real niiiice


----------



## derf1865 (Sep 22, 2018)

Rookiemistake said:


> I use my spyderco knife more than my pliers.clips tag ends real niiiice


Which knife? I need a new one, lost my last spyderco.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

I have not had a pair of fishing pliers on the boat in two years. Went fishing with a guy and he was using this fangled thing that removed the hook fast, safely, and didn't break the bank. 

After that trip I went home and ordered one and I haven't looked back. It has been worth 10x the cost to me.

https://www.amazon.com/CrazyShark-R...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=

Michael


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Danco. I get them at my local tackle shop for $13 a piece. I have 3 pair of them.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

https://boeshield.com/why-boeshield/

This lubricant is good for loosening up pliers that might have gotten a little stiff from the saltwater exposure.


----------



## Chasntuna (Mar 21, 2016)

$10 Dancos from Academy. I do put adhesive grip tape in the finger grooves.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Manleys in a leather sheath I paid more for than the pliers. But it clips over your belt like an OWB holster and you can take it off without having to remove your belt. Won’t ever own another pair.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Zika said:


> A little bit more, but I'm liking my Premio titanium pliers (from Danco). Wear them on my belt with a lanyard so no threat of going overboard.


x2 on the Danco Premios!


----------



## SymmFish (Aug 28, 2018)

I like have used extensively the Penn bull nose pliers (small version) and they have been great. Rugged and don’t rust.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I like those Penn bullnose pliers, but I sprung my last pair removing the cotter pin from the prop nut. Using Dancos now.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Fly fishing (95% of the time) I use 9" SS hemostats when I can't just unhook the fly.
But in my meat fishing bucket I have these








The one on the left (8 1/4") is old enough that the name on them is worn just enough that even with my glasses on and a magnifier it's not readable. Zero rust/corrosion while the "no name" one on the right I picked up in the early 80's for their wire crimping capability still works but has some corrosion.

Hope this helps


----------

